# Algen von Aluboot entfernen



## Micha78 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem ein Aluboot gekauft. |supergri

Leider lag das Boot für eine Saison im Wasser und hat nun Algenbewuchs am blanken Alurumpf und auch ein wenig höher am Lack.

Kann man das übern Winter dran lassen oder greift das Zeug das Material an?

Abkärchern habe ich schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Danke und Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dermeineeine (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Moin, 

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum eigenen Boot!

Abkärchern ging nicht? Sehr komisch. Unsere 10m GFK Segelboot kommt jedes Jahr zum Winter ausm Wasser und wird dann gekärchert. Das geht gut. Und reicht auch.
Anschließend kommt ein neues antifouling drauf.
Was sind denn das für Algen? Stell doch mal ein Bild ein.
Hast du es mal mit Karcher und gleichzeitig schrubben probiert?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch mit ner leichten Chlor Lösung abgeht, aber dass wäre meine letzte Wahl, aus Umweltschutzgründen. Wie hat der Vorbesitzer das Probleme denn immer gelöst?
BTW: Süßwasser Algen sterben im Salzwasser ab. Umgekehrt genauso. Also wenn die Möglichkeit hast.

Berichte mal und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Micha78 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Moin!

Danke für den Glückwunsch und deine Antwort.

Als ich das Boot gekauft habe stand es schon einen Monat auf dem Trailer und das Algenzeug ist schön durchgetrocknet.
Der Vorbesitzer kam leider nicht dazu direkt nach dem Auswassern das Boot abzukärchern.
Er hatte das Boot auch nur ein Jahr. Vorher waren wohl keine Algen dran, da das Boot vor dieser Saison nur geslippt wurde.

Antifouling ist nicht auf dem Boot. Der Rumpf unten ist blankes Aluminium und über der Wasserlinie ist es lackiert.

Das mit den Süßwasseralgen und dem Salzwasser ist interessant. Danke für den Tipp. Ich wollte sowieso mal mit dem Boot auf die Ostsee.

Anbei mal zwei Fotos von dem Problem.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum aluboot.....
 alles abbauen das boot verkehrtrum aufbocken und dann mit dem feinstem was du an stahlwolle bekommst abwischen nicht aufdrücken sondern ganz leicht in eine Richtung abziehen und nicht mit wasser sondern luft abblasen oder  den staub aufsaugen wenn du kannst nur muss es trocken sein weil es sonst Rostbildung gibt.und dann antifouling drauf oder immer aus dem wasser wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## Micha78 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Moin!

Auch Dir vielen Dank für den Glückwunsch und deine Antwort.

Das Boot wird von mir nur geslippt, daher brauchts kein Antifouling drauf. Nur der angetrocknete Algenschmodder muss weg.
Wenn nichts mehr geht werde ich deinen Tipp gerne ausprobieren. Habe leider momentan keine Möglichkeit das Boot aufzubocken.
Vorher versuch ich es aber erstmal, nachdem ich auf der Ostsee war, direkt nach dem raus-slippen mit ner harten Bürste zu schrubben.


Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bootsrookie (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Sorry wenn ich Dir die Hoffnung bzgl Salz- und Süßwasseralgen nehmen muss. Aber Fakt ist das die Algen in dem jeweils anderen Gewässer mitnichten absterben. Möglicherweise gehen zwar die lebenden Algenkulturen kaputt, aber das nützt Dir gar nix weil sie deswegen noch lange nicht so einfach vom Bootsrumpf fallen. Da hilft nur sorgfältiges Reinigen nach dem Slippen oder ein gutes Antifouling.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Mich würde interessieren was für einen schlappen Hochdruckreiniger du verwendest?
Da gibt es welche, die fräsen dir die Farbe gleich mit vom Rumpf, wenn du zu lange drauf hälst!
Hilfreich wird es jedenfalls sein, die angetrockneten Algen einzuweichen,
dafür wird Wasser und Spülmittel reichen.
Oder den Kahn dafür einfach mal fürn paar Stunden ins Wasser und dann nochmal mit nem vernünftigen Kärcher ran!

Jürgen


----------



## wobbler68 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Hallo

Kenne mich zwar nicht mit Algen auf Booten aus,aber als Maler mit der Algen/Moos/Flechten Bekämpfung auf verschiedenen Untergründen.

Eigentlich sollte jeder HD Reiniger(100 oder mehr Bar) mit Dreck fräse das zeug runter bekommen.
Wenn der HD Reiniger dann auch noch mit Diesel/Heizöl das Wasser(90 Grad) aufheizen kann,bleibt nichts mehr drauf.Damit holst du auch Farbe und Putz vom Mauerwerk.:q
Falls du keinen hast kannst du dir einen z.b.OBI Mieten.http://www.mietprofi.de/html/garten.php?id=&artikelnr=201120000
Und wie Taxidermist schon schrieb vor dem Abkächern oder Abbürsten vor her nass machen oder einweichen.


Du kannst auch mit Algen und Moosentferner vorher alles ein sprühen und 2 -3 Tage wirken lassen und dann mit dem HD Reiniger bearbeiten.https://www.google.de/webhp?tab=ww&...d=0CBQQ1S4#q=algen+und+moosentferner&tbm=shop


----------



## stroker (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Hallo !


Ich weiss wie Du die Algen zu 100 % von einem GFK Boot
runter bekommst !
''Oxalsäure''

Wie sich das mit einem Aluboot verhält ?#c



MfG


----------



## Emil82x (4. November 2014)

*AW: Algen von Aluboot entfernen*

Hallo,

nimm Algenol!! 
http://www.algenol.de/

Ich habe auch ein Aluboot! Das funktioniert einwandfrei und ohne große Probleme!

VG


----------

